# Homemade foggers?



## adam1120 (May 18, 2011)

Has anyone made good one?Or know how to make one looking to buy one or make one is its possible also if it's worth it.


----------



## AvaHal12 (May 18, 2011)

Check YouTube for ideas.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 18, 2011)

Its a DIY in the housing section, on how to make one. I can't find it, but if i do i will post the link to here. I just know that "RehabRalphy" posted a step by step tutorial with price. So you can search the users post on the housing section for it i guess. Its really cool and not to mention cheap! 

Youtube is a good idea too.


----------



## slideaboot (May 18, 2011)

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7732&highlight=humidifier#axzz1MWnnMMM4

Check it. Looks pretty cool. I'm also about to figure something like this out...


----------



## james.w (May 18, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7732&highlight=humidifier#axzz1MWnnMMM4
> 
> Check it. Looks pretty cool. I'm also about to figure something like this out...



These work great. I have 4 of them running now. Thanks RobK


----------



## slideaboot (May 18, 2011)

Hey James-

What do you think about running a splitter from the fogger to two different cages? I'm just figuring that since it could, conceivably, be on all day, that running two cages off of one fogger might be a possibility. Whadya think?


----------



## james.w (May 18, 2011)

I think it depends on how big the cages are and where you place the pipe going into the cage.


----------



## slideaboot (May 18, 2011)

One's an 8 x 3 and the other is a 4 x 2 (both about 30 inches tall). So, there's a lotta volume there. But, if it's constantly running, I'm guessing it'd help maintain humidity levels. Of course, I don't know because I haven't tried. 

Where would you recommened placing the pipe, cage-wise?


----------



## james.w (May 18, 2011)

From someone else I talked to about this he recommends the pipe coming in from the bottom in the middle of the cage. This usually is tough to do, but in the middle would be best I think and from the bottom or back would be best, but top would work I think.


----------



## adam1120 (May 18, 2011)

it didnt let me veiw the video i keeped looking on youtube but couldnt find any with actual video of them building it just showing how it works. i also got a question is my baby tegu from varnyard when it hatches should i but in 40 breeder or straight into the 8x3? i know its big but ill have it all decorated to make him feel comfortable but dont wanna risk him getting to stressed so how long will a 40 breeder last him guys?


----------



## james.w (May 18, 2011)

I would put him in the 40B, it will be easier to get a hold of him to work on taming. It will probably last at least 6 months.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 18, 2011)

Probably does not matter now but i found the link , DIY Humidifier

Its not the best looking but seems to get the job done.


----------

